

Show HN: try this simple service if you like online shopping (Update Domain) - hkbarton
https://www.shoplify.us

======
openastorenow
I must say that the first thing I think of when seeing your domain is
"Shoplifting"; which isn't good.

Landing page is way too uninformative (especially the visible-portion). I
don't really have a good idea what this does exactly (and I still don't after
reading).

Is it basically bookmarking product pages? I sort of understand the pain-point
you're trying to solve with this. I'm just not sure that people will want to
sign-up with a service to organize things they may want to buy; I could be
wrong.

I'd recommend having the page just open to the app itself, rather than an
image and a login. Let me use it then tell me to create an account to save.

~~~
hkbarton
Yes, basically it's a global whishlist that your can collect products you want
buy from other E-commerce website, and you can organize them in your way.
You're right, we should let user use it first instead of show some instruction
and register page, we'll improve soon. Thanks your advice.

------
dibbsonline
It wasn't simple after you wanted me to log in with a social networking
credential. In fact it made our relationship quite complicated. My only regret
was that I never got to see your product.

~~~
hkbarton
You're right, see my above comment, we'll improve and let user try our product
first and then ask them sign up. Basically this is a global wish list, and you
can organize something you want buy online in here, currently. later, we'll
help you tracking the price of products you added and give you some
recommendation if we find them in lower price.

